#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Χορήγηση δορυφορικής λήψης

## pan1891

Θα ήθελα να μάθω εάν είναι η δυνατή η χορήγηση δορυφορικής απεικόνισης συγκεκριμένου ακινήτου αλλά σε συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο (Ιούλιος 11). Είμαι χρονικά οριακός για να υπάξω αυθαίρετη κατασκευή στον νόμο 4014/11. Πως μπορώ να κινηθώ και προς ποιές υπηρεσίες ή οργανισμούς?

----------


## Xάρης

Θα απευθυνθείς στον ΟΚΧΕ όπως και σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση που επιθυμείς να λάβεις αεροφωτογραφίες.
Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα.

----------


## pan1891

Η απάντηση του ΟΚΧΕ ήταν αρνητική. Με ποιό άλλο τρόπο θα μπορούσα να έχω στοιχεία - αεροφωτογραφίες 
για την περίοδο που με ενδιαφέρει? Μήπως από το συνδρομητικό Googlearth ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς προφανώς ότι στο αρχείο του ΟΚΧΕ δεν υπάρχουν αεροφωτογραφίες της περιοχής με τις ημερομηνίες που επιθυμείς.

Άλλες πηγές αεροφωτογραφιών είναι από εταιρίες που εμπορεύονται τέτοια προϊόντα, όπως:
Geosystems-Hellas.grGetMap.grGoogle EarthSpaceConsulting.gr

----------

